#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in west bengal | Best Btech/BE colleges in west bengal

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in West Bengal:*
IIT-KharagpurNIT-DurgapurFaculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur UniversityBengal Engg & Sc Univ, ShibpurAsansol Engineering CollegeCollege of Engineering & ManagementGovernment College of Engineering and Ceramic TechnologyHaldia Institute of TechnologyHeritage Institute of TechnologyInstitute of Engineering & Management*1.) IIT-Kharagpur*
*Year of Establishment:* 1951.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Aerospace EngineeringAgricultural & Food EngineeringArchitecture & Regional PlanningBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCryogenic EngineeringCenter for Educational TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Electrical Communication EngineeringG S Sanyal School of TelecommunicationsGeology & GeophysicsHumanities & Social SciencesIndustrial Engineering & ManagementInformation TechnologyMaterials ScienceMathematicsMechanical EngineeringMedical Science & TechnologyMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringOcean Engineering & Naval ArchitectureOceans, Rivers, Atmosphere and Land Sciences*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 38,400/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 17,250/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
*Course*
*% of students placed*

Btech
93.67 %




*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Kharagpur, Kharagpur  721302, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Chemistry) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2010 Exam (Chemistry) Engineering colleges from West India win diamond&silver awards for industry linkages Direct b.tech admission in west bengal-b.tech direct admission in west bangal

----------


## raymayank

*2.) NIT-Durgapur*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EnggElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EnggInformation TechnologyManagement StudiesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engg*Fee Structure:*
*Sl No*
*Semester*
*Tuition and other compulsory feesof the Institute*

1
1st Sem
Rs. 31,017

2
2nd, 4th & 6th Sem
Rs. 24,100

3
3rd, 5th & 7th Sem
Rs. 24,817

4
8th Sem
Rs. 24,300




*Placement:*
*BRANCH
*
*BIO-TECH*
*CHEMICAL*
*CE*
*EE*
*ME*
*META*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*IT*

*CLASS SIZE
*
39
39
35
60
92
46
66
60
56

*TOTAL RECRUITERS PARTICIPATED*
8
24
24
39
49
17
25
19
18

*TOTAL NO. OF OFFERS MADE*
37
52
44
98
146
65
84
75
63

*AVERAGE SALARY*
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5

*LOWEST SALARY*
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3

*HIGHEST SALARY*
5.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
4.5
5.5
13.5
8.5

*COMPANY OFFERING HIGHEST DOMESTIC OFFER*
ON-MOBILE
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
VEDANTA
ON-MOBILE
AMAZON
MICROSOF



*Address:* National Institute of Technology Durgapur, West Bengal India PIN 713209, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Faculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur University*
*Year of Establishment:* 1861.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringConstruction EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringFood Technology & Bio-Chemical EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Material EngineeringPharmaceutical TechnologyPower EngineeringPrinting EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 2,500/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
Factory Training: Though attachment to a factory for a specified periodic not a precondition for an Engineering Degree here, adequate arrangements are made for intensive factory visits and vocational training at the factories. As the graduate programme is completed the students are recommended to various firms and establishments who want qualified young people for their organizations.


Soft Skills: Computer Training


Employment Bureau: The Government has established an Employment Bureau on the campus. It helps in registering the students' names for employment, thus avoiding long queues at the Employment Exchange.


Officer of Placement and Training: An officer, well informed regarding employment market and in constant touch with the employers is there to guide and assist. No doubt his job is easier for Engineering Graduates than those of Arts and Science Faculties. About 100 companies come each year for campus recruitment during pre final year. Rate of placement from campus is around 80 percent.

*Address:* Faculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur University (FET), S.C. Malik Road , Kolkata, West Bengal, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Bengal Engineering and Science University - Shibpur - Howrah*
*Year of Establishment:* 1856.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Aerospace EngineeringCivil EngineeringArchitectureMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyComputer Science and TechnologyMetallurgy & Materials ScienceMining Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 20,400/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
List of companies visiting campus in recent times are:

1 Tata Steel 22 Hindalco Industries Limited
2 Indian Oil Corporation Limited 23 WPIL Ltd.
3 Bharat Heaavy Electricals Limited 24 ITD Cementaion India Limited
4 M.N. Dastur & Co. Pvt. Limited 25 The Tinplate Company of India Limited
5 Telco Construction Equipment Co. Ltd. 26 Jaibalaji Industries Limited
6 Haldia Petro Chemicals Limited 27 Visa Steel Limited
7 JUSCO (Tata Steel) 28 L & T Limited (ECC Group)
8 Vedanta Resources 29 L & T Ltd.
9 McNally Bharat Engg. Co. Limited 30 S.K.Samanta & Co. Pvt. Ltd.
10 CESC Limited 31 Punj Lloyd Limited
11 BOC India Limited 32 Hindustan National Glass Industries Ltd
12 Sova Ispat Limited 33 Interra Information Technologies (I) Pvt. Ltd.
13 Orient Fans 34 Tech Mahindra
14 Development Consulting Services Pvt. Ltd. 35 Anshin Software Pvt. Ltd.
15 Coal india Limited 36 Wipro Technologies Limited
16 Simplex Infrastructures Limited 37 Ashiana
17 Essab India Limited 38 Adhunik Power & Natural Resources Limited
18 KEC International Limited 39 Sapient
19 Tata Consultancy Services 40 PricewaterhouseCoopers Pvt. Ltd.
20 Infosys Technologies Limited 41 Essar Group
21 IBM Global Services India Pvt. Ltd.

*Address:* PO: Botanic Garden, Dist: Howrah, West Bengal, India - 711103.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Asansol Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Applied Electronics & Instrumentation EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
BELOW IS A PARTIAL LIST OF COMPANIES THAT HAVE CONSIDERED OUR STUDENTS FOR PLACEMENT:
Tata Consultancy ServicesWIPRO TECHNOLOGIESINFOSYS TECHNOLOGIESIBMWipro InfotechCognizant Technology SolutionsL&T - ECC DIVISIONTVS MOTOR COMPANYPersistent SystemsiGATEACCENTURENOKIA SIEMENSCAPGEMINIMAHINDRA SATYAMBOC INDIA LIMITEDAmerican Megatrends IndiaGODREJ & BOYCESyntelJAI BALAJI INDUSTRIESKEC International LimitedDynamic Digital TechnologyHindustan National GlassTega IndustriesHoneywell AutomationL&T- InfotechHinduja Global SolutionsWipro BPOKASURA TECHNOLOGIESPRADANADOR WELDINGMAITHAN CERAMICSIVRCL LIMITEDBENGAL TOOLS(SHRACHI)HUAWEIALSTOMROLON SEALSVERIZONLABVANTAGEESSARVA TECH WABAGSTARLITE INFOTECHXORIANTEUREKA FORBESDPSCADHUNIKCONNECTIVAGLOBAL IDSRS SOFTWAREGANNON DUNKERLYZENSAR TECHNOLOGIESVIDEOCONGAMMON INDIAMICROLAND LIMITEDHEWLETT PACKARDCMC LIMITEDTEXAS INSTRUMENTSTEGAWARTSILAAMBUJA CEMENTASIA MOTORWORKSSHYAM GROUPPOWER MAXMECONINDIAN CABLE NETPETRONMATHER & PLATT*
Address:*  G T Road, Asansol, West Bengal 713305, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) College of Engineering & Management Kolaghat*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* WBUT.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 18,600/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
*Name of The Program.*
*Batch*
*Total Student*
*No of Student Recruitted Through Campus*
* Actual No of Students Placed(Excluding Multiple offer)*
*Company Wise Break-up*

CSE
2008-2012
61
 52
 52
 CTS-31, Infosys-15, Wipro-1, Raxon Tech-4, Absolute Data-1

ECE
2008-2012
60
 57
 57
 CTS-33, Infosys-16, Wipro-1, Raxon Tech-4, Simoco-3

EIE
2008-2012
66
 34
 34
 CTS-20, Infosys-12, Syntel-1, Raxon Tech-1

EE
2008-2012
61
 31
 31
 CTS-15, Infosys-14, United Spirits-1, Tata Chemicals-1

IT
2008-2012
51
 37
 37
 CTS-24, Infosys-11, Raxon Tech-1, Mitsubishi-1



*Address:* K.T.P.P. Township, Kolaghat, Dist.Purba Medinipur, West Bengal, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Government College of Engineering and Ceramic Technology Kolkata*


*Year of Establishment:* 1941.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:*
B.Tech in Ceramic TechnologyB.Tech in Computer Science and EngineeringB.Tech in Information Technology*Fee Structure:*
a) Rs. 6,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for Ceramic
b) Rs.24,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for I.T.
c) Rs.12,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for C.S.E

*Placement:* NA. 

*Address:* 73, Abinash Church Banerjee Lane,Beliaghata,Kolkata,West Bengal 700010, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Haldia Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Applied Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering,Biotechnology,Chemical Engineering,Civil Engineering,Computer Science,Information Technology,Electronics and Communication Engineering,Electrical Engineering,Environmental Technology,Energy Technology,Food Technology,Instrumentation and Control Engineering,Mechanical Engineering,Production Engineering,Urban Engineering.*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
Haldia Institute of Technology is a major hunting ground for bright, energetic fresher for a variety of companies. While most of them, like Cognizant Technology Solutions, Accentual and Wipro, are well known Multinationals with offices in various parts of the world, local offices of industrial giants like Haldia Petrochemicals Limited and Indian Oil Corporation also recruit HIT students into their ranks
Students of the institute are provided with ample support throughout the year in order to prepare for on-coming campus recruitment drives by various companies. The Department of Management and Social Sciences also conducts round-the-semester Personality Development and Aptitude/Reasoning Test sessions for this purpose. These highly motivating classes are taught by experts from various companies, like Interactive Learning Services (Kolkata) and Globsyn.
Further, many HITans proceed to pursue their higher studies after HIT. Students have gained places in premiere institutes like the IITs and IISC (Bangalore) in India, and New York University (US) abroad.
The Training and Placement Office regularly holds meetings with the representatives of foreign institutes, e.g. the University of Sussex, to chalk out new higher education avenues for the students to take.

*Address:* I.C.A.R.E. Complex, H.I.T. Campus Hatiberia P.O: HIT Dist: Midnapore(E), West Bengal, India. PIN : 721657.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Heritage Institute of Technology Kolkata*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
 Tuition Fee
 Rs. 35,000 (for 1st  semester)

 Admission Fee
 Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

 Library Fees (Including facilities for book bank)
Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

 Students Welfare and Games & Sports Fee (@ Rs.  1000/- per annum)
 Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

 Caution Deposit
 Rs. 15,000 (refundable, one time only)

 Admission Kit
 Rs. 500 (one time only)

 University Students Development Fee Payble to WBUT (@ Rs. 550/- per annum)
 Rs. 2,200 ( one time only)

* Total Fees Payble at the time of admission*
* Rs. 64,700*



*Placement:*
There are regular interactive workshops, seminars and short-term courses with the participation of academia and industry. Vicinity with development centers of companies like Infosys, Wipro and TCS helps students to get a first hand feel of the industry environment during their course of studies. For instance, the Campus Connect Programme is a academia-industry initiative to design the "education experience" launched by Infosys at HITK.
The Placement Track Record of Heritage Institute of Technology has always been outstanding, with a near 100% placement year after year. The Training & Placement Cell at HITK co-ordinates with industries and organizations for placement of its students.It obtains feedback from organizations and conveys it to the departments, which train students accordingly. Major recruiters include Infosys, TCS, Wipro, Accenture, Capgemini, Tech Mahindra, Cognizant, etc.
Apart from job placements, many students opt for higher studies.

*Address:* Heritage institute of technology kolkata Chowbaga Road, Anandapur, PO : East Kolkata Township, Kolkata 700 107, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Institute of Engineering & Management Kolkata*

*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Information TechnologyElectronics And Communications EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Fee
*Sem.-I*
*Sem.-II*
*Sem.-III*
*Sem.-IV*
*Sem.-V*
*Sem.-VI*
*Sem.-VII*
*Sem.-VIII*

*Tuition Fees & Others per Semester*
61000
36000
37000
37000
38000
38000
39000
39000

*Admission Fee (One time)*
4000
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

*Library Fee (One time)*
4000
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

*Stud. Welfare,Sports & Games Fee per Sem.*
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500

*Amount payable*
*69500*
*36500*
*37500*
*37500*
*38500*
*38500*
*39500*
*39500*



*Placement:*





































*Address:* EP Block, Salt Lake, Kolkata, West Bengal, India.

----------

